# No Breakfast at Alwarton Travelodge ?



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Need some help please guys.

I am heading over and staying at the Grantham Travelodge on the Saturday and was planning a Breakfast before I head off to the Alwarton Travelodge then park my car there all day.

Just noticed that the 2 Travelodges don't have Breakfast, is there any place near to the Arena like KFC/MacDonalds or other I can grab something to eat before the show?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

There's Peterborough Services, has McDs, KFC, M&S, etc...


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thank you Natalie, that's sorted then :thumb:


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

theres a little chef beside the alwarton Travelodge on the A1 southbound, well was last year!


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks dunfyguy :thumb:


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Travel lodges without restaurant facility's do a Breakfast Bag which includes a cereal pot and milk, a muffin, croissant, jam portion and a fruit juice for £4.50
I stayed at the Romford Travel lodge last week.to honest it wasn't that bad really


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Well you learn something new everyday and what you said xlfive it doesn't say that on the webpage, so thank you for this info


----------

